# What LASS & Cinematic Strings sound like together



## Frederick Russ (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi guys,

Long time no music postings. Ahead is an example of what LASS & Cinematic Strings sound like layered together:

http://soaringmusic.com/Drama_Inspirati ... -Honor.mp3

I have other examples but this came out better than most. As always, let me know what you think, thanks.

_____________

Demo Reel:

http://www.soaringmusic.com/music.htm


----------



## schatzus (Mar 9, 2010)

It's beautiful, full, realistic and just plain gorgeous.
(You talented bastard!)
Don't change a thing...


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Tanuj! A few of the pieces you mentioned I posted at Facebook are also use combination lass/cs layered pieces including Big Adventure.

Regarding legato, I like VSL too but until my engineering chops get better, for the time being I wanted to go with more out-of-the-box solutions where some of the engineering grunt work had already been handled. My observation is that Lass sounds great in a layering role with just about every library I have including Project SAM Symphobia, Miroslav and Vienna Instruments. Its like a universal Swiss army knife for strings. 

Cinematic Strings has a very unique flavor to introduce lush factors especially in the 2nd violins and violas - having two neck positions for vibrato to choose from helps. Cellos are also nice but I like layering Lass in there to unify everything. For 1st Violins, I like Lass - it seems to do well in the mid to high registers.


----------



## Rob (Mar 22, 2010)

Great lush strings sound, Frederick! And though there isn't really much happening in the lines the sheer beauty of the tone makes it a joy to listen to... I agree that each library brings its own share in terms of sound, and these two really live well side by side. I like the tuning imperfections in Cinematic Strings, they add depth to the overall tone...


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 22, 2010)

I really like the composition especially the harmonies.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey thanks guys! This thread is still going? Its been so long since I started this one that I forgot about it actually.

@ Rob: I hear you regarding the lines - I posted this some time ago but if you go to http://www.soaringmusic.com and check out the music section, there is a scoring stage reel that deals more in lines etc - not like your line-rich comps Rob, just my own flavor


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Mar 24, 2010)

Try removing the CS spot mics, and allowing just LASS to dominate that mic position. Might sound much cleaner.


----------



## Leo Badinella (Mar 24, 2010)

this is gorgeous. But you already new that


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 24, 2010)

thanks guys for listening and your help!


----------



## EwigWanderer (Mar 26, 2010)

This really is a beatifull piece. Calms me down..especially now..waiting for a call about a new job wich I hope to get. 

If I would have to say something it would only concern about the ambience. More sound resolution (not sure how to say this in english). Center area kinda stays too far and distant..would love to hear the choirs more  

Anyway..the strings sound so great o-[][]-o


----------



## TheoKrueger (Mar 26, 2010)

Lovely writing, great string sounds, the choir adds a discrete but elegant touch throughout whole piece. Would like to hear some rhythmic support/percussions (with long echos etc) when the staccatos come in. And perhaps a french horn with the percs to make it EPIC! (Ok I got carried away) :- )

Only compositional comment is that the basses on some chords play a bit too high leaving the bass region a bit empty.

Best,
Theo


----------

